# NOT a fan of these new 'neighbors'



## taelir (Nov 29, 2011)

I just put neighbors in quotes because they're still 3/4 of a mile away. Out here, though, I suppose that counts 

So, we have a rental house up the road that never seems to keep people more than a year at a time. For the most part, it's pretty quiet up there and that's how we like it (we had NO other neighbors up until a few weeks ago, when some friends built a house across the road. that's how BFE it is out here). The new people, though....UGH.

Not only are we hearing four-wheelers - loud ones - at all hours of the night, we're hearing gunfire. AT NIGHT. Who does that? I get needing to shoot coyotes or stuff during the day, or the occasional hunters that have permission to use the neighboring land. That's not shooting at night, though, and these were pretty large caliber firearms from the sound of it.

We've got two kids, and literally hundreds of animals here at our place. The friend-neighbors have two small kids too, and there are pastures all around us with cow-calf operations (thankfully the mamas are off pasture right now though). I have zero tolerance for stuff like this. :veryangry: 

I have a feeling DH and the friend-neighbor will be making a trip up the road for a chitchat shortly. I just hope that puts a swift end to the stupidity, though. And sorry for the random rambling, I needed to vent and figured you guys would understand far better than my city-folk friends from back home would! lol


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

:hug: It's always frustrating dealing with folks with no consideration.Best to talk it out and hopefully come to an agreement.


----------



## PznIvyFarm (Jul 25, 2010)

I would tell DH not to bother. I personally would have the sheriff go out and have a talk with the new neighbors. If they are that inconsiderate, I doubt they will treat a friendly conversation with any respect, and then you've made enemies. I have a little experience with 'revolving door' neighbors in rental housing and it's better not to get attached to them, they just leave, hopefully without causing too much damage or stealing your property on their way out.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I'd contact the Authorities.. about the gun shooting at night...I believe it is illegal after sunset....and I don't know of any state that allows per say "hunting" or Shooting.. at night....... that is how it is here anyway.... It is very dangerous because you cannot see... what is behind the line of fire....and someone or an animal.... can be hurt or killed....especially when they firing a high power gun....

Depending on the land zone you are in...it may be illegal for them to make loud noises after a certain time....check into that....If it is exclusive Ag... they can get away with the loud quads....cause they can say... they are working the livestock....

I am sorry you are going through this ...it doesn't sounds very healthy.... :hug: ray:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Hope it gets better soon. I agree to send the police and not get directly involved. You don't want the situation to get worse.


----------



## taelir (Nov 29, 2011)

I've been debating on asking DH about that - my only hesitation is that the police are notoriously slow to show up out here (if they do at all, there have been a few incidents where they never came). I don't know if it's how far out we are or what, but it's silly.

We are in an ag area so I know there aren't any noise regulations to worry about, and truthfully I can deal with the loud four-wheelers so long as the nighttime shooting knocks off. The rental house is only on 7 acres of non-livestock land though, so they have no way of using the livestock argument. Thank goodness for that, at least!

I keep hoping the DNR helicopter will fly over one night and catch them, because it would be the fastest and easiest solution for everyone. Maybe they're the ones I should call first? Just say they're poaching? LOL


----------



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

I live in a similar area, and I think I would call the game warden before the police; if 
I was in your situation. There are very few reasons around here where someone can
legally shoot at night, but there are some permissible instances - **** hunters and coyote 
hunters are allowed to hunt at night here during certain times of the year. Check with your
DNR regulations for your area (you can probably find them online). We also have a noise
ordinance here that prohibits riding ATVs after dark. Maybe your area has something like 
that, as well. I would do a little research, and then I would contact the authority with the 
most power and jurisdiction - in our area, that would definitely be the game warden...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

At least call in to the Authorities... every time you hear the shooting....if it is loud enough... have the Authorities listen through the phone.... file a complaint each time... Have them come out and approach the neighbors..asking questions.... it may get them nervous enough to stop the gun shots at night..... the authorities can give them warnings.... if it is illegal to do so..... 

Also... if you can ...get a Audio/ video of the gun shots... that may help some.... have the date and time on it.....


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

Wow, and I thought my neighbbor was awful! She just spies on us with binoculars -- honestly, what is wrong with people? I mean, how interesting can it be to watch someone hanging laundry or walking in front of a window? After hearing this, I guess I should be greatful she doesn't have a gun in her hand. I dont have any advice or solutions Taelir -- just wishing you the best of luck with your situation and hoping for everyone's safety that this behavior can be stopped.


----------



## nonconformist (Nov 14, 2011)

Best of luck to you with your neighbors. I've been dealing with mine for 7 years! ATV(s) run constantly just racing around. Now the 19 year old son that still lives at home has taken the muffler off of one and races around all afternoon every day. Both my wife and I work from home and it makes it very hard to focus. They also know it alarms the cattle and goats. He also has shooting time where he is in his woods and shoots a semi-automatic for hours down toward an embankment and towards my back pasture. He also chases his horses, including one mini, with his ATV around their 5 acre pasture until he corners them. They do have 10 acres and are allowed to ride ATV's. Calling the police does nothing unless they are riding on your posted land and then it takes several hours to come out and they simply talk with them and point to your house saying they reported it?

We have had our house up for sale for 8 months now and are just waiting to move. They are not the only neighbor that does this but they are the closest and right next to us. 

In my experience, involving the police never helps. Fencing was the only thing that stopped the trespassing but then there are the hunting dogs that drive my LGD's crazy.

If you figure something out to do, please let us know.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

My dad lives out on BFE, and has 5 acres of wooded land next to a large creek. In the summer all you hear is four wheelers and three wheelers....about 6 of them...belonging to my family LOL They enjoy riding in the day and night. 
Maybe the people are enjoying their 'toys' and not realizing they are bothering anyone? They are out in the country, and want to play....
THe shooting though, I see that being a big issue, I'd definitely put a call into the authorities and let them know, I agree about getting audio/video or letting them hear it through the phone themselves. 

Good Luck and I hope it gets worked out! Hopefully they are good neighbors, and again just aren't realizing they are bothering anyone.


----------

